# can anyone help me please



## MrsC11

i got egg colletion today but dr said my ovaries were enlarged and a slight bit of fluid in my cervical canal.  she said i need to wait till monday to find out if they can go ahead withtransfer if tey cant i have to wait tree months has anyone been in a similar situation??


----------



## Zulu

Hiya Mrs C,


Sounds like your ovaries my have overstimulated and this can be dangerous to yourself so I can understand why they might not do transfer.  Im sure that they will check our ovaries again before making a decision.  I have not been in this situation but have read lots about this on FF,


Wishing you all the luck whatever happens, and remember your wellbeing will always be 1st and foremost to the doctors.


Take care
Bev


----------



## MrsC11

i know you are right thankyou, just really hope they go down by monday as i feel fine and my bloods were ok x


----------



## Zulu

Good-luck Mrs C, let us know how it goes then  


Bev


----------



## MrsC11

wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo dr went aead and let us ave a transfer just one embryo but its 8 cells, so now jst ave te fingers crossed..........so happy we got chance x


----------



## Zulu

Hey Mrs C,


Thats great news sending you lot of               , 


Lv
Bev


----------

